

Compensation Now Legal for Bone Marrow Donation - mhb
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/12/compensation-now-legal-for-bone-marrow-donation.html

======
mhb
Decision:

[http://www.ij.org/images/pdf_folder/economic_liberty/NOTA/no...](http://www.ij.org/images/pdf_folder/economic_liberty/NOTA/nota_appellate-
decision12-1-11.pdf)

